# Помогите избавиться от боли в ноге (МПГ L5-S1)



## Павел44 (15 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте уважаемые участники форума

Мое имя Павел. Возраст 44 года, рост 187 см, вес 85 кг. Москва
Работа в основном сидячая, но иногда и побегать приходится.
Спортом особо не занимался.

Все началось в 2012 году, сильно скрутило поясницу, и появилась боль в левой ноге. После приема у невролога сделал МРТ, которое показало грыжу L5-S1 размером 7 мм. Пропил курс таблеток, от которых не было никакого толку. Знакомые посоветовали обратиться к остеопату. После первых приемов у остеопата и массажа боли в пояснице и ноге стали уходить. Не сразу, но постепенно. В течение нескольких месяцев посещений, боли окончательно ушли… на 5 лет.

В июле 2017 года на отдыхе скрутило поясницу, так, что не разогнуться было. Пил несколько дней обезболивающие – отпустило.

И вот в конце октября 2017 года, абсолютно на ровном месте появилась боль (в меру острая, но терпимая) в ягодице/бедре/голени по внутренней. Болей в спине не было и нет по настоящий момент. Простреливающая боль от ягодицы и до голени возникала только при сгибании и разгибании, при усаживании и выходе из машины. При ходьбе, в положении стоя и лежа боль не ощущалась.

Помучившись неделю, сделал МРТ.

При спинальной МРТ на уровне ТН12-S2 костной деструкции не определяется. Позвоночный канал в сагиттальном диаметре 14 мм (не сужен). Соотношение тел позвонков в сагиттальной плоскости не изменено. Отмечается снижение интенсивности сигнала в Т2 режиме межпозвонковых дисков на уровне L1-2 и L4-L5-S1 за счет дистрофических изменений, с умеренным снижением высоты дисков. Выявляются циркулярная протрузия диска L1-L2 до 4 мм, без визуальных признаков радикулярной компрессии. Парамедианная слева грыжа диска L5-S1 до 7-8 мм, с компрессией вентральной порции дурального мешка и выраженной компрессией корешка S1 в боковом кармане. Корешковые каналы не сужены. Дугоотростчатые сочленения без видимых изменений. Спинной мозг не изменен, не компримирован. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без патологии.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР-признаки остеохондроза, парамедианная слева грыжа диска L5-S1 ы выраженным дискорадикулярным конфликтом, циркулярное выпячивание диска L1-2.

  

После МРТ началось хождение по врачам и соответствующее лечение:


Невролог при центре МРТ – мильгамма в/м, дексалгин, мидокалм + физиотерапия СНТ 10 сеансов. НЕ ПОМОГЛО
Невролог при центре МРТ (повторное обращение) – дексалгин в/м, мидокалм, трентал. НЕ ПОМОГЛО
Невролог при НИИ Неврологии – дексаметазон в/м, катадалон, трентал. В течении 7 дней пока делали уколы боль в ноге утихла. После окончания курса – боль вернулась на прежний уровень.

В НИИ Неврологии сделали рентгенографию.

На рентгенограммах пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника в боковой проекции с функциональными пробами определяется:
- при разгибании ретролистез тела L5 до 10 мм, L4 до 3 мм
- при сгибании ретролистез L5 до 6 мм

  

Здесь же в НИИ отправили к нейрохирургу. Он предложил операцию, при этом сказав, что можно обойтись и без нее – имеющаяся грыжа в моем случае не нанесет непоправимый вред. И с ней можно жить до старости.

       4. Нейрохирург в Центре Бурденко – показания к операции. Если затянуть (до 6 мес) могут возникнуть непоправимые последствия.

        5. Нейрохирург в п-ке – предложил поставить блокаду в районе крестцового отдела, дабы определить источник боли. Если блокада поможет – местная денервация, если нет – удаление грыжи.

После вышеуказанного лечения и консультаций решил пойти безоперационным путем.

Для начала стал посещать остеопата к которому ходил 5 лет назад. После двух недель посещения результат оказался нулевой. Прекратил посещение.

Знакомые посоветовали обратиться в центр Бубновского (метод кинезитерапии). Посещаю центр 3 раза в неделю с 10 января 2018 года и по настоящее время. Также по утрам дома делаю комплекс из нескольких упражнений ЛФК (на 15-20 мин) – пресс, кошка/собака, растяжка, мостик. За время посещений улучшений не выявлено. Во время занятий в центре Бубновского и ЛФК дома, ногу простреливает только при выполнении 1-2 упражнений.

В настоящий момент ощущения следующие:

Острая, но в меру терпимая боль в ноге при сгибании/разгибании, при вставании со стула, при чихании, кашле. Характер боли всегда разный – когда сильнее, когда слабее. Более того, стали возникать боли в ноге в положении стоя и при ходьбе. Если походить 5-10 мин - боли уходят. Иногда больно присаживаться, приходится какое то время ерзать и искать безболезненное положение.

Пару дней назад прошел процедуру гирудотерапии. Врач сказал, что в поясничном отделе прощупывается отек. После процедуры с утра и до вечера боль почти не ощущал. Было лишь легкое потягивание ноги, сидя в машине. На следующее утро все вернулось.

Вот собственно и все, что происходило со мной на протяжении 3,5 месяцев …



Уважаемые врачи! Прошу помочь советом и направить меня в нужное русло.

Стоит ли пытаться и дальше вылечиться консервативными/альтернативными методами?
Если да, то какие методики и в каких центрах мне смогут помочь?
Стоит ли продолжать кинезитерапию, гирудотерапию?
Стоит ли делать блокаду по совету нейрохирурга из п-ки
Ну и если все же операция, то какая?

С огромным уважением

Павел


----------



## La murr (16 Фев 2018)

@Павел44, Павел, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Фев 2018)

У нейрохирурга из Бурденко явно "чешутся руки". Ему бы только "резать".
А вот Бубновский может как раз и привести на операционный стол.
Обратитесь за помощью к консультантам форума докторам Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу или Ступину Фёдору Петровичу. Это ускорит ваше выздоровление.


----------



## Павел44 (16 Фев 2018)

Владимир! Спасибо большое за совет!
С уважением
Павел


----------



## AIR (16 Фев 2018)

Судя по жалобам имеется компрессия нерва...
Возможны три варианта..
Компрессия грыжей, компрессия мышцами, компрессия и тем и другим совместно.


Павел44 написал(а):


> парамедианная слева грыжа диска L5-S1 ы выраженным дискорадикулярным конфликтом,


Исходные данные..
Компрессия грыжей уже имеется. ..
Разнообразное консервативное лечение малоэффективно. .
Есть, конечно некоторая , небольшая,  надежда, что часть симптоматики обусловлена мышечно-тоническими нарушениями...  Для того, чтобы это уточнить,  необходимы некоторые временные и финансовые затраты.. без гарантированного успеха.. Подумайте, нужно ли Вам это.. Или проще и надежней сразу прооперироваться..


----------



## Павел44 (16 Фев 2018)

Спасибо за оперативный ответ. Финансовые затраты это не самое важное. Главное здоровье. Время тоже готов потратить, лишь бы его не упустить. Как долго можно консервативно лечиться с такими симптомами?

Для себя решил, что операция - это крайний метод, когда другое уже ничто не поможет.


----------



## AIR (16 Фев 2018)

Павел44 написал(а):


> Как долго можно консервативно лечиться с такими симптомами?


Думаю 2-3 недели вполне могут ситуацию проявить..


----------



## Павел44 (16 Фев 2018)

@AIR, и какой метод лечения можете посоветовать?


----------



## AIR (16 Фев 2018)

Павел44 написал(а):


> @AIR, и какой метод лечения можете пос


Рекомендовать какой либо метод не будучи твердо уверенным , что точно знаешь проблему, дело неблагодарное...


----------



## Павел44 (16 Фев 2018)

@AIR, т.е. просто сидеть, ничего не делать и ждать, что может само все рассосется?! Грустно как то...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2018)

Ответ доктора был другим, имхо,
Надо лечиться в ближайшие две недели. 
Как вариант лечить миофасциальную составляющую и определить какая часть боли от неё.
И блокаду с Дипроспаном конечно.


----------



## Павел44 (17 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за участие в теме!

В качестве лечения имеется в виду мануальная терапия?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2018)

Павел44 написал(а):


> В качестве лечения имеется в виду мануальная терапия?!


На форуме мануальной терапии, конечно о ней.
Схожие цели у массажа, лфк и вытяжения, но в отличии от мануальной терапии это недифференцированные методики, поэтому часто выполняются средним медперсоналом.


----------



## Павел44 (17 Фев 2018)

В целом теперь все ясно. Вопрос только где можно поставить блокаду с Дипроспаном? Надо в больницу ложиться?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2018)

В любом специализированном центре.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2018)

Спросили про упражнения:
Начинаете:
*
Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*

9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*

10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*

11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*

Не недели - две на каждый период, потом:

*Упражнений профилактические*

5. *Профилактические упражнения для шейного отдела и шейно-грудного перехода*

6. *Профилактические упражнения для формирования правильной осанки*

7. *Профилактические упражнения для увеличения подвижности методом растяжки*

8. *Профилактические упражнения для равномерного развития мышц тела*


----------



## Павел44 (18 Мар 2018)

спасибо большое!


----------

